# You know this commercial...Okay....who's gonna admit it....



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that you sing...Who's that laaadayy? when you see that poor broom cast away in the attic only to find a new love with a feather duster ? 

PS humming counts.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> that you sing...Who's that laaadayy? when you see that poor broom cast away in the attic only to find a new love with a feather duster ?
> 
> PS humming counts.:thumbsup:


I love that whole series of commercials (at least I think that's what you mean-- is it for swiffer??? where the mop is outside of the house looking in too? Great toons for baby boomers like me.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I love that whole series of commercials (at least I think that's what you mean-- is it for swiffer??? where the mop is outside of the house looking in too? Great toons for baby boomers like me.


 
yep....in the other series where the broom gets dumped I love the look on the woman's face, she's rolling her eyes when she opens the door to him. LOL
My eight year old nephew whizzed past me once just in his own world busy playing and singing that song.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

those commercials crack me up too!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love the new one with the pink bowling bowl....the commercials actually made me purchase a Swifter when I was moving rooms around and was sick of lugging my broom and vaccuum all over the house.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I LOVE the original song, but for some reason those commercials creep me out! :brownbag:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Brenda shame on you, now I can't get that crazy song out of my mind:w00t:
*WHO'S THAT LAAADYY*


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Brenda shame on you, now I can't get that crazy song out of my mind:w00t:
> *WHO'S THAT LAAADYY*


 
LOLOL, love the cute touch 

I'll have to watch for that pink bowling ball.

oh boy, i've reminded you of those creepy brooms - they are kind of weird really. And when is the last time you brought an old broom to the attic?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Brenda shame on you, now I can't get that crazy song out of my mind:w00t:
> *WHO'S THAT LAAADYY*



ARRRRGGGHHH!!! Make it stop!!!! Now that song is there for the weekend!!!

Gotta admit, it's a catchy commercial!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is how stupid I am, I actually feel sorry for the broom when he gets dumped. The old commercials didn't have a happy ending with the mop. Mr Mop kept coming back, only to have the door slammed in his face. Yes, even after sending roses to her. 

At least Mr Broom finds a new love. I better go now, I have this urge to hug my broom, before he dumps me for the dust pan ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Deb...I felt bad for the broom too LOL! 

I like the one with the song, "Baby come back......" Dumb commercials but quite catchy!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I thought Mr. Broom looked pretty "hot" in that hot tub.....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love them commercials.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


3Maltmom said:


> This is how stupid I am, I actually feel sorry for the broom when he gets dumped. The old commercials didn't have a happy ending with the mop. Mr Mop kept coming back, only to have the door slammed in his face. Yes, even after sending roses to her.
> 
> At least Mr Broom finds a new love. I better go now, I have this urge to hug my broom, before he dumps me for the dust pan ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> This is how stupid I am, I actually feel sorry for the broom when he gets dumped. The old commercials didn't have a happy ending with the mop. Mr Mop kept coming back, only to have the door slammed in his face. Yes, even after sending roses to her.
> 
> At least Mr Broom finds a new love. I better go now, I have this urge to hug my broom, before he dumps me for the dust pan ~ :HistericalSmiley:



That's why we love you! :wub:



The A Team said:


> I thought Mr. Broom looked pretty "hot" in that hot tub.....:HistericalSmiley:


You nut!:HistericalSmiley: That's why we love you too!:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

get rid of this thread:HistericalSmiley: :w00t:I can't take it anymore:HistericalSmiley::smpullhair:

 *WHO'S THAT LAAADYY I though I got that song out of my mind lol*
I love the flamingo:wub: lol


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I started this and forgot to check back....oh yeah, the flamingo! you still singing Paula ? LOL


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Call me weird but I have many brooms, a swiffer, & a mop. Love them all & also feel sorry for the poor mop!! You can see that he is trying hard & wants to be as alluring as can be !!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

When you can't get a song out of your head it's called an ear worm. I always liked the term. Now the song is in my ear also! Linda


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

No, no, no. The commercial I love is for Sears Optical: a lady opens her back door in the evening saying "come on kitty, come in" and a racoon comes sauntering in. So funny!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> get rid of this thread:HistericalSmiley: :w00t:I can't take it anymore:HistericalSmiley::smpullhair:
> 
> *WHO'S THAT LAAADYY I though I got that song out of my mind lol*
> I love the flamingo:wub: lol


 
I agree! Stop the insanity!!! :w00t: I actually turn the sound off and look the other way when those commercials come on now. :HistericalSmiley: They plant alien devices in your ear to make you sing those songs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

True story. Right before DH, Jerry, got sick (about 18 months ago) and ended up having to stay in Phoenix, that commercial had just come out. One night I was in bed with the girls getting all cuddlie and close to falling asleep when in walks DH, in his underwear, with our broom in his hand and singing this silly commercial. I cracked up and couldn't stop laughing. Now whenever I see that commercial, I think about that night. Wish he was here with me right now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> True story. Right before DH, Jerry, got sick (about 18 months ago) and ended up having to stay in Phoenix, that commercial had just come out. One night I was in bed with the girls getting all cuddlie and close to falling asleep when in walks DH, in his underwear, with our broom in his hand and singing this silly commercial. I cracked up and couldn't stop laughing. Now whenever I see that commercial, I think about that night. Wish he was here with me right now.


Oh Lynn. I do too. :wub: :w00t:Not here mind you, there with you. :thumbsup: (How is Jerry doing? Any progress on the transplant?)
I think it's the songs but I love those. Even the one of the mop (i think it was the mop) in the supermarket trying to get her attention. Baby Come Back.....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

KAG said:


> No, no, no. The commercial I love is for Sears Optical: a lady opens her back door in the evening saying "come on kitty, come in" and a racoon comes sauntering in. So funny!!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo



My absolute favorite is the two old people. The old man grumbles and whines "Can we go home now?".....the old lady puts on her new glasses and when she looks at him, he's a young HUNK! And when she takes the glasses off, he's back to being an old guy. I'd like a pair of those glasses...PLEASE! I swear I'd wear them all the time!!!!! :blush:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> No, no, no. The commercial I love is for Sears Optical: a lady opens her back door in the evening saying "come on kitty, come in" and a racoon comes sauntering in. So funny!!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


 
OH yeah , I lOVE that too. LOL


----------

